# Downsampling funktioniert nicht.



## KartoffelxD (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo, da ich jetzt eine Matrix 7970 habe wollte ich Battlefield etc. mit Downsampling spielen , ich habe den Treiber 13.1 und wenn ich mit den Downsampling Gui 2560x1440 einstelle kann ich die Grafik bei Bf3 auch auswählen aber ich kann es dann nciht in Vollbild spielen , nur im Fenster Modus geht es. 
Wieso klappt bei Bf3 vollbild nciht , Crysis 1+2 Stürzen bei der auflösung direkt ab.


----------



## AllTernative (24. Februar 2013)

Was meinst du mit es geht nicht im Vollbild? 
Kannst du nicht per Alt + Enter auf Vollbild wechseln?


----------

